# A Wild Weed Flower



## TJ_Photographer (May 24, 2016)

Please tell me what you think. 







Sent From Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustBen (May 24, 2016)

I think the background looks too uneasy. I guess you took it with your phone? Don't really have experience with phones, but i guess it's hard to really blur out the background. Maybe try to take a picture of one that is further away from the distracting background.


----------



## TJ_Photographer (May 25, 2016)

JustBen said:


> I think the background looks too uneasy. I guess you took it with your phone? Don't really have experience with phones, but i guess it's hard to really blur out the background. Maybe try to take a picture of one that is further away from the distracting background.


No, I did not take this with my phone. I used my Canon DSLR. 

Sent From Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustBen (May 25, 2016)

Hm, how do you process your photos? Do you shoot raw oder jpg? I looked at another photo of yours in another thread and it seems that you cut off a lot of black tones. Do you have your monitor calibrated?


----------



## TJ_Photographer (May 25, 2016)

JustBen said:


> Hm, how do you process your photos? Do you shoot raw oder jpg? I looked at another photo of yours in another thread and it seems that you cut off a lot of black tones. Do you have your monitor calibrated?


I do JPEG, and I am wondering if my laptop is calibrated right. I've tried calibrating it, but it doesn't seem to work. I notice that the colors in my laptop look different than on my phone when I veiw the same picture. I do all my editing in gimp, which I am still figuring out

Sent From Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronlane (May 25, 2016)

TJ, processing a jpeg file will degrade the image quality a lot more and faster than shooting in RAW and processing the file. Images viewed on your phone will look different than on the laptop because of the size. The bigger you look at something the more the imperfections will be noticable.


----------



## TJ_Photographer (May 25, 2016)

ronlane said:


> TJ, processing a jpeg file will degrade the image quality a lot more and faster than shooting in RAW and processing the file. Images viewed on your phone will look different than on the laptop because of the size. The bigger you look at something the more the imperfections will be noticable.


Ots not the clarity of the image, it's more how the colors look, but it still might just be the screen size 

Sent From Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustBen (May 25, 2016)

If you process them on your laptop it could also be the angle you look at the screen. Depending on the quality of the laptop screen you can see huge differences in color depending on which angle you look at it.

How did you try to calibrate it? 

I would also recommend to shoot in raw. A jpg is a file that is proccesed already. The more changes you do to it, the more the quality will degrade. You also let the camera decide how your photos look like.
Try to shoot in raw and you will see a big difference. But just a heads-up: The undeveloped raw files will most likely look very dull, but afterwards it will look much better.


----------



## TJ_Photographer (May 25, 2016)

JustBen said:


> If you process them on your laptop it could also be the angle you look at the screen. Depending on the quality of the laptop screen you can see huge differences in color depending on which angle you look at it.
> 
> How did you try to calibrate it?
> 
> ...


Okay I will.

I used the color calibration. But I can't change all the settings to get it working. It's an old laptop. It's 6 years old, but running Windows 10

Sent From Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustBen (May 25, 2016)

So i guess the color calibration is a software tool? In my experience that does never work. The only solution imo is to use a colormunki or a similar tool. I don't know how much sense this makes with your laptop, but this is the only way to adjust the colors in a correct way.

Hope this helps a bit


----------



## TJ_Photographer (May 25, 2016)

JustBen said:


> So i guess the color calibration is a software tool? In my experience that does never work. The only solution imo is to use a colormunki or a similar tool. I don't know how much sense this makes with your laptop, but this is the only way to adjust the colors in a correct way.
> 
> Hope this helps a bit


Okay, yeah, it does 

Sent From Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk


----------

